# does anybody in this forum have one?



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

seriously.
my last thread from 04 got deleted.
lets start a new one!
YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: does anybody in this forum have one? (dubbinandlovin returns)*


















































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sk8element (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: does anybody in this forum have one? (wolfy19)*

yes i do. 4 of them actually. they are decent driving machines http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Constant. (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: does anybody in this forum have one? (sk8element)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sk8element* »_yes i do. 4 of them actually. they are decent driving machines http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

this forum sees so much action, its hard to keep up


----------



## shawn_the_kid (Jun 24, 2007)

some punk stole my keys to mine, so now its parked under a tree in my back yard with a tarp over it.


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: does anybody in this forum have one? (dubbinandlovin returns)*

ha no


----------



## Static psi (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: does anybody in this forum have one? (abydielsgli)*

i have 22 of them..


----------



## topcarbon1 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: does anybody in this forum have one? (dubbinandlovin returns)*

What do you want to know?


----------



## VW Peter (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: does anybody in this forum have one? (topcarbon1)*

i would like to know if its fast


----------



## topcarbon1 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: does anybody in this forum have one? (VW Peter)*

yes


----------



## VW Peter (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: does anybody in this forum have one? (topcarbon1)*

sure its fast...but can it do burnouts?????!?!


----------



## topcarbon1 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: does anybody in this forum have one? (VW Peter)*

I have never tried. Even at the track, I was easy on the clutch and gas.


----------



## VW Peter (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: does anybody in this forum have one? (topcarbon1)*

hah sweet dude


----------



## krenar (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: does anybody in this forum have one? (VW Peter)*

yeah i have one i drive it every day i crash it i buy another one when i feel kile.
Im telling u guys "Midnight Club 3 DUB Edition" its a crazy game.







.


----------



## VW Peter (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: does anybody in this forum have one? (krenar)*

yeah i had one but i sold it to buy a mk1


----------



## topcarbon1 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: does anybody in this forum have one? (krenar)*

better to crash the Corrado, I think


----------



## krenar (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: does anybody in this forum have one? (topcarbon1)*

haw can u say tha my corrado is all i live for, dont u have feelings


----------



## topcarbon1 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: does anybody in this forum have one? (krenar)*

I had a Corrado way back when. Fun car.


----------



## krenar (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: does anybody in this forum have one? (topcarbon1)*

hell yeah the best $1000 i ever spend


----------



## topcarbon1 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: does anybody in this forum have one? (krenar)*

yeah, but its not running yet.
$1000 is a steal, but can easily become a money pit.


----------



## krenar (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: does anybody in this forum have one? (topcarbon1)*

when i got it it was running fine and the supercharger was rebuild but now i have to change hearte core and since im working on it i decided to change the whater pump and some other small stuff im doing everything myself in my house so im taking my time but another week and my rrado will be back on the street.


----------



## aka johnny blahzay (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: does anybody in this forum have one? (dubbinandlovin returns)*

...


----------

